
Unboxing in Guile - jsnell
https://wingolog.org/archives/2016/01/19/unboxing-in-guile
======
marktangotango
This is an excellent post, I found the documentation around Guile
implementation[1] to have a lot of really valuable information about the
implementation details of dynamically typed languages. I highly recommend
perusing it to anyone who's interested.

[1] [http://www.gnu.org/software/guile/manual/guile.html#Guile-
Im...](http://www.gnu.org/software/guile/manual/guile.html#Guile-
Implementation)

~~~
nickik
Im building a VM and I am reading this blog (and related resources)
constantly. Its great.

------
vkazanov
An excellent post, and a great blog for anybody interested in modern dynamic
language implementations

